# 032 RSB End Links



## aaronz (Oct 27, 2009)

Mods please adjust title, *034

Have been installing all my parts in stages so I can provide individual feedback. Here are the install notes for my particular situation for the end links:

The 034 instructions are good but I found a few extra tools that were needed (or make it substantially easier) and outside of my bad luck bolt, this install takes less than 30 minutes. I had all ready installed my rear sway but if you were going to do these with the rear sway it would add on 20 minutes max, tools are nearly identical. 

Tools needed in addition to the 034 instructions:
13mm Deep socket
Two 13mm wrenches (ratcheting makes the job go stupid fast)
Extension bar for trq wrench
Different 8mm Allen wrench options 








Jacked up and put the stands at the subframe (don't worry it's not actually on the crack)









This allows the end links to sit center for both hole options when reinstalling to the sway bar making it much easier.





































When installing the factory bolt and torquing to spec you need to use a deeper socket since the bolt pokes out quite a bit. Directions didn't cover this, just said to torque to 35nM.


















Now in my case the driver side factory end link decided to be made from glass and the head of the triple square broke off....it was a PITA to say the least. Not a lot of room to work in there so couldn't drill it out. I ended up looking at the passenger side one to see what I could do. Took it apart and found a section I could clamp onto...after swearing a lot and then asking my wife to come help crank the wrench while I used the power of Thor to clamp down on the opened section.

Here are the internals of the stock unit:



















After getting the devil bolt and stock unit out it was back to business. Use an extension to be able to torque the bolt to 45nM










If you are installing the rear sway the only additional tool is a grease gun 










Enjoy once I have more seat time I will follow this post up.

-AZ



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

